# Need some help setting up Onkyo 605



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)

I finally got my Onkyo 605 today. Set up all the speakers,that went fine. I hooked up my PS3 on hdmi #1,HD Direct TV receiver to hdmi #2,then ran a hdmi cable from the output to my Sony 60" XBR1. After running everything,all I got was a green screen.No picture,no sound. I think from me being in a rush, assigned the hdmi ports wrong. Is there a way to clear the settings and start from scratch? Anyone have an idea where I could have set this up wrong? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

jmy2469 said:


> After running everything,all I got was a green screen.No picture,no sound. I think from me being in a rush, assigned the hdmi ports wrong. Is there a way to clear the settings and start from scratch?


Hmm... If everything was hooked up via component video, the green screen would be a no-brainer, but with HDMI I’m not sure. HDMI is supposed to be pretty simple and idot-proof. You should probably take the time to study the manual – I’m sure the answer is in there somewhere. If it’s as simple as a port reassignment, it should be easy enough to re-assign. You shouldn’t have to “start from scratch.”

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)

I think I figured it out. In order to see the on screen set up menu,I had to hook up the receiver with a component cable. I did not set the HDMI output to on. After I eat lunch,I am going to try this again.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Let me know how this one turns out. A friend of mine has the same green screen o'death with his Oppo player.

JCD


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2007)

I had to turn the HDMI output on. The default setting is off.Then I was able to set the rest of this up. Just keep track of setting up the HDMI ports,should be ok


----------

